# Schorsch



## perpend

Ich kenne einen, der "Schorsch" heißt. Per E-Mail wird es auch so geschrieben.

Ich kannte auch Leute in Deutschland, die "Georg" heißen.

Bezüglich des Schorsch'es' ... kann es sein, dass er wirklich "Georg" heißt---ich meine in der Geburtsurkunde, oder so?


----------



## Demiurg

Den Vornamen "Schorsch" (in dieser Schreibweise) gibt es nicht. Leute, die so genannt werden, heißen immer "Georg".


----------



## bearded

Hallo perpend
Ich denke, es sei manchmal im Deutschen ''elegant'', einen Personennamen in einer Fremdsprache auszusprechen. In diesem Falle will _Schorsch_ die französische Aussprache von 'Georges' (wie Georges Pompidou) nachahmen. Im Deutschen fehlt, wie bekannt, ein Laut wie das französische j, und sch ist ein annähernder Laut (stimmlos anstatt stimmhaft). Die Aussprache _Schorsch_ dürfte manchmal - vermutlich scherzweise - in die Schrift übergegangen sein.


----------



## perpend

Mir bleibt es ein Rätsel. Die Schreibweise von der Person ist gewiss nicht gescherzt.

Geht es dann nur um die Aussprache von Georg, die man "Schorsch" aussprechen kann?


----------



## Demiurg

Warum Leute, die "John" heißen, "Jack" genannt werden, habe ich auch nie verstanden.


----------



## bearded

Ich denke, die Person würde auf einer offiziellen Unterlage/Urkunde _Georg_ bzw. _Georges_ schreiben. Die Version _Schorsch_ ist meines Erachtens vorwiegend für Freunde oder allenfalls für einen Bekanntenkreis bestimmt.


----------



## bearded

Demiurg said:


> Warum Leute, die "John" heißen, "Jack" genannt werden, habe ich auch nie verstanden.


Und wieso Frauen, die Margaret heißen, auch Polly/Molly genannt werden können, habe ich auch nie verstanden. Aber dieses Thema gehört vielleicht in das 'English Only - Forum'.


----------



## perpend

Okay, Scherzkeks, Demiurg. Es stimmt, dass in der englischen Sprache, komische Kurznamen existieren. Es gibt, als weitere Beispiele "Hal" für "Henry", oder "Dick" für "Charles".

In solchen Fällen hören sie sich aber total unterschiedlich an und werden total unterschiedlich ausgesprochen.

Bei "Georg" und "Schorsch", möchte man meinen, dass es nicht so der Fall ist. Die schauen zwar total anders aus, aber das "G" bei "Georg" könnte in manchen Gegenden von der Geschichte her weich ausgesprochen worden sein.

So kommt "Schorsch" heraus.

Sorry. War weit hergeholt.

Es ist wahrscheinlich wie bearded sagt, dass in intimer Kreise, die Schreibweise gilt.

EDIT: Cross-posted with bearded.


----------



## Hutschi

Georg - Note that it has two vowels in the German language. I do not see a Connection of the Sounds if I do not consider foreign languages.

Es wird in Deutsch normalerweise mit zwei durch eine kurze Pause getrennte Vokalen gesprochen. Ich sehe keine Verbindung zu Schorsch, wenn ich nicht die Fremdsprachen berücksichtige.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded man said:


> Ich denke, die Person würde auf einer offiziellen Unterlage/Urkunde _Georg_ bzw. _Georges_ schreiben. Die Version _Schorsch_ ist meines Erachtens vorwiegend für Freunde oder allenfalls für einen Bekanntenkreis bestimmt.



Es ist einfach eine informelle/inoffizielle Schreibweise, die der Aussprache folgt.  Ähnliches gilt für den Namen "Alois", der "Alwies" ausgesprochen und manchmal auch so geschrieben wird.


----------



## Demiurg

Hutschi said:


> Es wird in Deutsch normalerweise mit zwei durch eine kurze Pause getrennte Vokalen gesprochen. Ich sehe keine Verbindung zu Schorsch, wenn ich nicht die Fremdsprachen berücksichtige.



"Schorsch" ist beispielsweise im Bairischen die typische Ausprache von "Georg" (=> Hackl Schorsch), und das hat wahrscheinlich nichts mit dem Französischen zu tun.


----------



## Hutschi

In der Wikipedia stehen sehr verschiedene Aussprachen.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georg

Die Etymologie ist mir unklar. Ich hätte ergänzen müssen - und Etymologie.
Die ursprünglich griechische Aussprache war mit zwei Vokalen, wenn ich es richtig verstehe.


----------



## Frieder

Das ist genau das, was mir beim Namen Schorsch einfällt: Bayern. Ich 
habe längere Zeit dort gelebt, und wirklich _jeder _Georg heißt dort
Schorsch, Schorschl oder Schorschi. Georg ist für die bairische Zunge
schwer zu formen.

Ich habe in nördlicheren Gefilden auch schon die Aussprache "Georch"
mit Betonung auf _orch_ gehört. Das schmerzt wirklich im Ohr. Dann
schon lieber Schorsch .

(crossed with Hutschi)


----------



## perpend

Frieder said:


> Das ist genau das, was mir beim Namen Schorsch einfällt: Bayern. Ich
> habe längere Zeit dort gelebt, und wirklich _jeder _Georg heißt dort
> Schorsch, Schorschl oder Schorschi. Georg ist für die bairische Zunge
> schwer zu formen.
> 
> Ich habe in nördlicheren Gefilden auch schon die Aussprache "Georch"
> mit Betonung auf _orch_ gehört. Das schmerzt wirklich im Ohr. Dann
> schon lieber Schorsch .
> 
> (crossed with Hutschi)



"Georch" kommt mir auch bekannt vor, und zwar in Franken. Aber, mal zu erörtern, Frieder---du findest das letzte "g" in "Georg" für die bairische Zunge schwer auszusprechen? Geh weiter. Das könnte stimmen.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> "Schorsch" ist beispielsweise im Bairischen die typische Ausprache von "Georg" (=> Hackl Schorsch), und das hat wahrscheinlich nichts mit dem Französischen zu tun.


Die Dialektbereiche, in denen dies die regelmäßige Aussprache des Namens _Georg _ist, ist wesentlich größer. Er umfasst praktisch den ganzen süddeutschen Sprachraum (=oberdeutsch sprechende Gebiete innerhalb Deutschlands; in Österreich ist es komplizierter und in der Schweiz ganz anders) und reicht mit Nordbaden, Südhessen und der Pfalz auch deutlich in den mitteldeutschen Sprachraum hinein. Die genaue Aussprache variiert zwischen [ʃoɐʃ] und [ʃɔʃ]. Da die Anpassung an die deutsche Phonologie von [ʒ] zu [ʃ] und [dʒ] zu [tʃ] bei Sprechern aus allen Teilen des deutschen Sprachraumes vorkommt und bei oberdeutschen Sprechern praktisch unvermeidlich ist, gehe ich schon davon aus, dass es sich hier um eine angepasste Aussprache von [ʒɔʁʒ] handelt.



Hutschi said:


> Die Etymologie ist mir unklar. Ich hätte ergänzen müssen - und Etymologie.


In dem von Dir ziterten Artikel steht "_Schorsch_ (von französisch_ Georges_ [ʒɔrʒ])"


----------



## Frieder

perpend said:


> [...]Aber, mal zu erörtern, Frieder---du findest das letzte "g" in "Georg" für die bairische Zunge schwer auszusprechen? Geh weiter. Das könnte stimmen.



Nicht das letzte "g" ist schwierig für die bairische Zunge, sondern das "eo", das
dann ja noch auf "eeoa" erweitert werden müsste. "Geeoa(r)k" würde ein um
Hochdeutsch bemühter Bayer es wahrscheinlich aussprechen. "Schorsch" ist
da einfach einfacher .


----------



## berndf

Frieder said:


> Nicht das letzte "g" ist schwierig für die bairische Zunge, sondern das "eo", das
> dann ja noch auf "eeoa" erweitert werden müsste. "Geeoa(r)k" würde ein um
> Hochdeutsch bemühter Bayer es wahrscheinlich aussprechen. "Schorsch" ist
> da einfach einfacher .


Der Diphthong [eo] kommt auch in einheimischen Namen vor (z.B. in dem steirischen Ortsnamen _L*eo*ben_) und stellt keine Schwierigkeit dar ([o] und [ɔ] werden übrigens im Bayrischen nicht unterschieden, die Realisierung ist immer [o]). Die Aussprache ['geoɐg] ([g] steht hierbei, wie im Deutschen üblich, für den stimmlosen, nicht-aspirierten Velarplosiv) ist auch gebräuchlich und stellt in bayrischer Phonologie kein Problem dar.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> niederösterreichischen


_steirischen_


----------



## bearded

Stimmt es, dass in _Leoben_ das o und in _Georg _das e betont wird ? Dies erklärt vielleicht, warum bei _Leoben_ die Ausspracheschwierigkeit kleiner erscheint.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> _steirischen_


Natürlich, sorry.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Stimmt es, dass in _Leoben_ das o und in _Georg _das e betont wird ? Dies erklärt vielleicht, warum bei _Leoben_ die Ausspracheschwierigkeit kleiner erscheint.


Ja, die Betonung ist unterschiedlich (habe oben das Betonungszeichen nachgetragen). Es stellt aber weder das eine noch das andere eine Schwierigkeit dar.


----------



## bearded

Ich meinte jene Schwierigkeit, die bei süddeutschen Dialekten zur Aussprache _schorsch_ vermutlich beigetragen hat (abgesehen vom französischen Ursprung), während die Diphthongierung in 'Leoben' - soweit ich weiß - immer in der Aussprache unverändert blieb.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Ich meinte jene Schwierigkeit, die bei süddeutschen Dialekten zur Aussprache _schorsch_ vermutlich beigetragen hat (abgesehen vom französischen Ursprung), während die Diphthongierung in 'Leoben' - soweit ich weiß - immer in der Aussprache unverändert blieb.


Ich kann nur noch einmal wiederholen, ich halte die Vermutung die Aussprache _Georg _=  ['geoɐg] stelle im Bayrischen eine irgendwie geartete Schwierigkeit dar für gänzlich abwegig.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> ?..
> 
> In dem von Dir ziterten Artikel steht "_Schorsch_ (von französisch_ Georges_ [ʒɔrʒ])"


Das bedeutet aber, dass meine ursprüngliche Angabe stimmt, dass ich es mir nur aus Fremdsprachen erklären kann. Es kommt dann aus dem Französischen ins Bairische usw.


----------



## berndf

Ja,  klar.


----------



## perpend

Thanks everyone! This is just a *bad *joke, but _"wenigstens können wir die 'Schuld' auf die Franzosen schieben"._

Ich wäre nie auf die Idee kommen, dass die Aussprache aus dem Französichen stammen könnte. Die Schreibweise (_Schorsch_) hat sich aber auch eingebürgert.

Nochmals Danke!


----------



## jakowo

Schorsch steht dialektal für Georg.
Stammt von griech. georgós 'Landmann, Bauer'.
Ist es ein Russlanddeutscher, steht in seiner Geburtsurkunde
Grigorij oder auch Juri(j), bei einem Ungarndeutschen: György.


----------



## Resa Reader

"Schorsch" oder "Schos" (mit einem langen "o") sind einfach süddeutsche/bayerische Varianten für den Namen "Georg", genauso wie "Resi" für "Therese" oder "Sepp" für Josef. Auf der Geburtsurkunde würde trotzdem immer "Georg" stehen.

Bei jungen Leuten sind diese Varianten nicht mehr sehr gebräuchlich. Ich keine keinen unter zwanzig, der so genannt wird - wahrscheinlich auch schon deshalb, weil "Georg" heute nicht mehr unbedingt zu den beliebtesten Namen zählt.

http://www.innernzeller-spitzbuam.de/bandmitglied-schos.html

(Nicht erschrecken: Es handelt sich nicht um meinen Musikgeschmack. War aber ein schönes Beispiel für "Schos".)

Hier ein weiteres Beispiel:

http://www.hogn.de/2013/07/15/2-kul...eyung-georg-knaus-fotografie-geyersberg/34716


----------



## Schimmelreiter

jakowo said:


> Schorsch steht dialektal für Georg.
> Stammt von griech. georgós 'Landmann, Bauer'.
> Ist es ein Russlanddeutscher, steht in seiner Geburtsurkunde
> Grigorij oder auch Juri(j), bei einem Ungarndeutschen: György.


Wie Du richtig schreibst: _Γεώργ*ι*ος_ *stammt *von _γεωργός_ (aber hat einen Buchstaben mehr ).

Im Deutschen gibt's für _Γεώργιος_ auch _Jürgen_. Ich kenne aber keinen _Jürgen_, der _Schorsch_ gerufen wird.


----------



## berndf

Resa Reader said:


> "Schorsch" oder "Schos" (mit einem langen "o") sind einfach süddeutsche/bayerische Varianten für den Namen "Georg"


Ich nehme an, mit "lang" meinst Du geschlossen. Es hängt von der Region ab. Es gibt auch Gegenden, in denen das das "o" offen ist.





berndf said:


> Die genaue Aussprache variiert zwischen [ʃoɐʃ] und [ʃɔʃ].


----------



## Resa Reader

Ja, ich meinte mit dem "langen 'o'" ein geschlossenes 'o'. Bei der Variante "Schos", wie man sie bei uns in der Gegend hört (südliches Ober- und Niederbayern) wird aber am Ende kein [ʃ] gesprochen sondern ein [s].


----------

